# Help with placing this Dyno bmx



## liquidvibe (Aug 7, 2012)

I picked this up at an auction for a reasonable price, thought it might be fun to try and resto or just use as a run-around bike or I'm always game to sell stuff if any of you are interested  I know very little about bmx bikes so hoping for some help from you all. Hoping to figure out what year so I can try and research original parts and whatnot (like is the gooseneck seat post aftermarkey add-on.. and I assume the bars are not correct for this bike.. is the stem correct, what were the original brakes cuz i added the one on there now, etc). Also I assume this is a low end bike but again I defer to those of you who know more. Thanks.


----------



## jjvh66 (Aug 9, 2012)

Early 90z. Handlebars, seat post, front brake and pedals have been replaced. Everything else looks RITE.


----------



## jackomeano (Aug 12, 2012)

*gt*

Hello,
 My gt from1985-86 had gt stem , and dia comp brakes .


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

I got a few dyno parts


----------

